# Echinodorus or a stupid house plant???



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope I posted this in the right forum....I am stumped on which plant this is. I forget almost completely because It probably wasn't labeled correctly from the petsmart from which I got it. It stays small in height and was labeled as an echinodorus...
here's the link for the photo ~~> http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm411/wrkucera/My aquariums/2008-07-12_echinodorus.jpg

any help would be appreciated. Thanks.:usa2:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a really healthy Echinodorus sp.  However, I 've never seen that particular on before, so I might be wrong. :retard: But I still say it's Echinodorus.

Edit: I guess I still didn't answer you r question completely. If it's still staying small, it could be a compact variety, OR you have low light levels so it's growing slow, OR it adjusting to new conditions, OR it's putting on root development right now, OR the nutrients available are just enough to keep it healthy, but not enough to promote fast growth, OR a combination of any of those. 

-Dave


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like it's probably _Echinodorus parviflorus_ 'Tropica'.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=40&category=genus&spec=Echinodorus


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd say *Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' * based on the leave tips and the veins, and also the height - seems to be less than 15 cm tall.


----------

